# Awsome Shift boot or what...



## teespeed (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for all your opinions, very much appreciated.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Not feeling it.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Jun 8, 2003)

me neither.. especially with that wood grain


----------



## Av. (Jul 28, 2009)

:thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------

